# Garde périscolaire



## Loulou20 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
je garde une petite fille les après-midi car les Parents ne veulent pas la mettre à l'école toute la journée, c'est la Maman qui amène l'enfant à la maison car elle travaille à l'école
La garde ce fera du 05/09 au 31/01/2023
les horaires 13h30/18h00
Les jours de garde lundi mardi jeudi et vendredi
tarif horaire 2.65€ net
pas de garde pendant vacances scolaires
Pourriez m'aider dans le calcul de la mensualisation
Merci beaucoup


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Septembre 2022)

Ouah 2.65 euros de l'heure alors là je pense que les collègues vont halluciner !!! moi la première qui est à 3 euros net (donc pas chère) vous êtes au MINIMUM !!! vraiment c'est très peu j'aurais pris plus ... le contrat est signé ???


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Septembre 2022)

Tarif TRÈS TRÈS TRÈS bas !! 
Avez vous déjà signé le contrat d'accueil ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (13 Septembre 2022)

2,65 euros net 😱😱 
Perso je refuse de travailler a ce tarif là

Vous allez gagner une misère à se tarif là


----------



## Pity (13 Septembre 2022)

Ici c'est 4€ net pour les gros contrats donc 2,65€ pour un péri scolaire... c'est une misère !
Réfléchissez... ça bloque une place pour 6 mois pour très peu de revenus


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir que dire ? C'est de l'exploitation ! Non pas ce taux horaire voyons . Vous avez conscience des responsabilités ? Vous valez plus que ces 2.65€! 

Remontez ! Arrêtez l'assistanat
 Vous ne coûtez rien à vos employeurs et vous ne gagnez rien


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Septembre 2022)

1 place bloquée pour 206 par mois ? 4.50h jour x 4 jours = 18h semaine
18h x 52 semaines (année complète)/12 = 78h mensualisées 
X taux horaire..

C'est 6€ net !


----------



## Griselda (13 Septembre 2022)

Et oui beaucoup de réactions, a raison, concernant ton taux horaire.
Voici quelques éléments pour comprendre pourquoi c'est vraiment beaucoup trop bas:

- un contrat à temps plein, celui que tu serais en droit de vouloir, c'est 45h/semaine en année complète soit 45h X 52semaines/an : 12 mois = 195heures payées/mois.
- ce taux horaire de 2.65€ net représente à peine plus que le SMIC des AMs (qui est déjà scandaleux!)
- pour un contrat à temps plein à ce taux très bas cela représenterait donc 195h/mois X 2.65€net = 516.75€net/mois
- avec un contrat de seulement 18h/sem et même pas en année complète puisque sans les vacances scolaires ce serait alors à peine 18h X 36sem/an : 12 mois = 54h X 2.65€ = 143.10€??? Soit plus de 370€ de perte sèche avec quelle probabilité de trouver un contrat qui viendrait le compléter soit un contrat qui n'aurait besoin de toi que le lundi, mardi, jeudi et vendredi seulement le matin jusqu'à maxi 13.15h + le mercredi toute la journée et durant les vacances scolaires (si tu n'es pas toi même en congés).
- de plus ce contrat s'arrêterait fin janvier (du moins c'est ce qui est prévu hypothétiquement) donc une régule à faire à ce moment là mais surtout si tu as trouvé (par chance) un contrat qui le complète tu vas avoir sur les bras toujours un temps partiel qu'il faudra encore compléter pour espérer un salaire plein... c'est un cercle vicieux!
Voilà pourquoi il est impératif d'avoir un taux horaire plus important quand nous acceptons un temps partiel, pour qu'au moins quand ce contrat n'est pas complété il rapporte un peu.

Je pourrais aussi te dire qu'en prime ton PE aura une CMG identique qu'il te paie pour 9h/jour que pour 4.50h/jr...

Franchement je fais parti de celles qui propose un taux horaire bas pour un temps plein mais même il y a 20 ans je n'ai jamais accepté de travailler pour seulement 2.65€ net/h...même à temps plein. Une AM qui travaille à temps plein accueille 3 enfants en simultanés. 3 X 2.65€ = 7.95€ net/h si tu as bien tous les enfants en même temps... ça ne représente même pas le SMIC d'un ouvrier à l'usine...


----------



## Lijana (13 Septembre 2022)

Ce n'est pas possible. il faut revoir votre taux horaire.


----------



## Loulou20 (15 Septembre 2022)

Je vous remercie de l'attention porté à mon message sincèrement , je vais  tenir compte de toutes vos réflexions très constructives pour les contrats à venir. Je reverrai le taux horaire de mes accueils périscolaires aussi.

Encore merci à toutes


----------



## assmatzam (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Vôtre mensualisation doit être calculé en brut soit sur la base de 3,3923€

Si le contrat exclu les vacances scolaires celui-ci devra être calculée sur la base de 36 semaines d'accueil programmées

18 heures par semaine x 36 semaines x 3,3923€ brut / 12 = 183,1842€ brut 
X 0,7812 = 143,10€ net

Les indemnités d'entretien ne pourront être en dessous de 2,65€ par jour, c'est le minimum conventionel


----------



## Loulou20 (15 Septembre 2022)

bonjour
merci assmatzam


----------



## Loulou20 (15 Septembre 2022)

je ne peux pas sur   36 semaines car de septembre à janvier 2023  il y 17 semaines d' école si je ne me suis pas trompée!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Septembre 2022)

Bah oui, mais ce n'est pas un cdd non ? Donc on calcule comme un cdi, car une fin de contrat ne se présume pas.


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Septembre 2022)

Et bien voilà le "genre' d'ass mat qui fait n'importe quoi alors ses collègues qui voudraient prendre plus se feraient ni plus ni moins traiter de voleuse ! calculer ce dont les PE ont droit et qu'ils vous paient plus de taux horaire il faut expliquer je l'ai fait pour mon dernier aidée des collègues ici !!! et je suis prête à parier que les IE elle les divise par le nombre d'heure et ne prend même pas le minimum de 2.65 euros j'ai une collègue qui faisait ainsi et le prix du goûter n'en parlons même pas ???


----------



## Griselda (15 Septembre 2022)

Si tu acceptes que le contrat soit négocié en retirant les semaines de vacances scolaires (rien ne t'y oblige!), on est alors obligé de calculer la mensu en se projetant sur 12 mois car c'est le principe de la mensualisation, car la date de fin reste hypothétique. Si le PE change d'avis et ne rompt pas le contrat ta mensu serait fausse.

Mais, encore plus avec un taux horaire TRES BAS, tu peux négocier que le contrat prévoit cet accueil sur toute l'année (sauf tes 5 semaines de CP bien sur), les PE pourront te confier l'enfant même durant les vacances scolaires s'ils le veulent, s'ils ne le font pas ton salaire restera du. Tu peux mettre en avant qu'en prime un contrat en AC leur évitera une grosse régule au terme du contrat si jamais ils le rompent comme prévue fin janvier, avant l'absence principale de l'enfant (les 2 mois d'été).

Ce n'est d'autant pas une négo compliquée qu'aucun centre aéré ne serait compétitif puisque alors ils n'auront pas de CMG sur ce coût.

Et, euh, comment se fait il que cet accueil qui a démarré le 5 septembre n'a toujours pas de contrat ou d'Avenant établi et signé???
Pour éviter les litiges je te conseil de ne pas commencer un accueil tant que tout n'est pas négocié, acté par un contrat. La question financière est importante, autant pour toi que pour les PE.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Septembre 2022)

Bravo Griselda, tu as mis le doigt sur un énorme probléme.

Un contrat débuté sans calcul de mensualisation ? vous débutez dans la profession ?


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Septembre 2022)

Oui griselda c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que j'avais demandé si le contrat avait été ou non signé ! 
Pfff ... Les bras m'en tombent !


----------



## Griselda (15 Septembre 2022)

Ben, disons que si légalement, en droit du travail un contrat n'est pas obligatoire, c'est qu'il est réputé par defaut à temps plein, par defaut au salaire minimum. Donc si on sait déjà que ce n'est pas un temps plein il faut un contrat, si on sait qu'on n'est pas au salaire minimum il faut un contrat.

S'il y avait déjà un contrat et que c'est la rentrée scolaire qui a modifié les besoins des Parents, encore faut il qu'il y ait un Avenant qui fixe sur quoi on s'est mis d'accord car tant que ce n'est pas fait, légalement toujours, la salariée est en droit de:
- refuser l'Avenant
- obligeant le PE à lui payer la mensu correspondant au dernier contrat signé même si l'enfant était absent une partie du temps.

Ce n'est, toujours légalement, pas à l'AM de proposer un avenant mais bien à l'employeur, chez nous le PE. Pour autant quand une rentrée scolaire se profile, nous discutons plusieurs mois avant de leurs souhait, je leur préconise d'anticiper la date de rupture s'il y a pour être dans les clous du préavis et s'il s'agit d'un Avenant on s'est mis d'accord avant et l'Avenant est signé au plus tard au 1er jour de son exécution.

Perso je refuse de commencer sans contrat signé tout simplement parce que ça pue le litige annoncé, arrivée à la fin du mois on se retrouve avec un PE qui peut nous sortir des "je pensais que", "ce n'est pas ce que j'avais compris" assortis de "pauvre de moi qui ne suis que Parent, pas Employeur professionnel" et autres balivernes. Et quand bien même il est de bonne foi, que faisons nous si on se rend compte après coup que nous ne sommes pas d'accord alors que nous avons quand même commencé à travaillé ensemble? Ce n'est un cadeau ni pour le PE, ni pour l'AM, encore moins pour l'enfant qui peut se retrouver au cœur d'un conflit.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Septembre 2022)

Contrat pas signé = pas assurée.


----------

